

Never mind the data, where are the protocols? - _delirium
http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2014/11/18/nevermind-the-data-where-are-the-protocols/

======
xkcd-sucks
Is there any sort of standard for describing protocols?

It seems like the sort of thing that would be developed for high throughput
screening, but that's a pretty limited case.

